
Google Acquired Trendalyzer  - dawie
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/03/world-in-motion.html
======
volida
Watch their presentation during LeWeb3 playback at minute 7:09
<http://portal.vpod.tv/leweb3/70070>

